# Stomach noises when drinking water



## Michelle Savage (Apr 15, 2012)

My rabbit is about 11 weeks old and her stomach makes gurgling noises when she drinks out of the water bottle, is this normal? 

Also she looks like she seriously grew over night! Is this normal? Shis about 2 times bigger than she was about 1 week ago, but it looks like she grew about twice her size in like 3 days or less! Help please, I hope she is fine.


----------



## 1234bunnies777 (Apr 15, 2012)

That's ok sometimes the gurgling happens when they drink to much water or hop around after they drink


----------



## caustin4 (Apr 16, 2012)

My English lop's stomach is always gurgling when she drinks large amounts of water, it's perfectly normal. 

Rabbits grow pretty quickly from when they are young, so I wouldn't be worried. Just watch to make sure she's eating, drinking, urinating, and pooping like normal and I'm sure she's fine.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Apr 16, 2012)

My bunnies stomach's gurgle while they drink sometimes. I wouldn't worry at all about it.

Also, yes, bunnies do grow very quickly, I would't worry at all about it. YOu could keep track of her weight and see how fast she grows just for the fun of it if you like-I've done that with mine when they're babies.  And, because of how quickly they grow, you want to probably take lots of pictures while she's still small. :biggrin: I thought I'd take more pictures of Ripley while he was little but he grew sooo quickly I didn't get too many.


----------



## Michelle Savage (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks all. I bought a food scale to weigh her and take weekly pictures to compare and contrast plus just random pictures of her doing cute things. I am glad those noises and such are normal.


----------



## Capri (Jun 5, 2016)

I'm glad to find this thread, because my young lionhead/ND dwarf mix does this too.


----------

